# Screening ACL ?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Got a question. I was visiting with a lab guy and he told me he thought some lab breeders are screening for potenial ACL problems. Anybody heard of this? Is it for the parents or the pups? If the parents could be screened-tested for that problem it would make the pups worth more IMO.

And save a lot of aggravation.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

The U of M, same lab that identified the genes for screening of EIC, were also doing a research test collecting DNA samples for labs that had previously received ACL type surgery. Just recently I seen that they stopped collections as they have enough to their tests so I guess we'll see if they back with anything. I personally would think it has a lot more to do with confirmation of the dog and angles of their legs and the environment and whether the dog is a hard charger, but I guess that's what the U of M is trying to figure out.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

At $2000 + a pop it would be great to know ahead of time. Not to mention 3 months of confinement. Breeding for health issues gets lost in the process sometimes.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I figure it like this though when it comes to these types of possible health issues.

Unless ligament damage truly is a hereditary trait, it's still luck of the draw combined with conditioning of the dog, feed and environmental impacts. A lot like hips, elbows and eyes.

Again, unless this really is a genetic disorder that can be identified, you still have the other things to consider. Just like with hips, elbows and eyes, the parents of the dog could check out with excellent ratings, however there still is a percentage chance of that not being the case with their offspring having displasia or retinal folds as examples.


----------

